
Below the Surface: archaeological finds from metro line excavations in Amsterdam - prawn
https://belowthesurface.amsterdam/en
======
fiatpandas
Really fun to flip through. And I admire all the work that went into preparing
the collection to be showcased in such a high quality / consistent way.

These were nice as well:
[https://belowthesurface.amsterdam/en/rokin](https://belowthesurface.amsterdam/en/rokin)

Couldn’t tell if they are actually presented like that in the stations.

~~~
Rizz
They are presented like that, in between two escalators, but the escalators
move too fast and you're standing just a bit too far away to see details

~~~
fiatpandas
Interesting, but a bit of a shame. It’s the kind of display you want to stand
and gaze at.

------
philliphaydon
Ah I don't understand the website. What am I meant to be looking at?

~~~
DanBC
There are two links.

See all the objects:
[https://belowthesurface.amsterdam/en/vondsten](https://belowthesurface.amsterdam/en/vondsten)

Read more about the project: [https://belowthesurface.amsterdam/en/pagina/de-
opgravingen-i...](https://belowthesurface.amsterdam/en/pagina/de-opgravingen-
index)

~~~
philliphaydon
This is definitely a good example of how not to build a website.

------
radicalbyte
Flagged because the link is broken; it links to an "oops error" page.

EDIT: you have to allow 3rd party Javascript. Welcome to 2018 the year where
simple content sites require scripting. I guess that this is progress?

~~~
DiabloD3
I don't know why this guy is being downvoted. Websites should be able to work
without 3rd party Javascript.

~~~
mmiller9
They’re being downvoted because HN spends most of its time writing that
JavaScript.

~~~
radicalbyte
So do I, I make half of my living writing Javascript code. Only my sites work
when you visit them; you don't have to allow script from random 3rd party
domains for them to work.

If you're making a content site then it should work without requiring
Javascript. Or at least tell the user that they need to enable scripting, not
that a random error has occurred.

~~~
krapp
The code that actually displays the content on the linked site is not third
party - they're loading it from their own domain.

Also they do tell the user they need to enable scripting, or at least that's
what Google Translate tells me "Oeps, je hebt JavaScript nodig voor deze
website" means.

